# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Articles en accès libre

## Kahn Lusth

Afin que chacun puisse vivre un joyeux confinement, nous passons de nombreux articles en accès libre. Au programme : comment être à l'hôpital sans bouger de chez soi et comment bien se confiner dans les jeux vidéo.

----------


## LaVaBo

Merci.

----------


## Taï Lolo

...et les albums numériques déjà sortis de Fishbone sont offerts (ou à prix libre plus exactement) avec en plus un inédit !  ::lol:: 
https://fb-1.bandcamp.com/album/canardpc-tv
https://fb-1.bandcamp.com/album/after-dark
https://fb-1.bandcamp.com/album/souvenirs-dhayu-marca-2
https://fb-1.bandcamp.com/track/prak-a-i

Pour la discographie totale avec les albums pas encore complétés, c'est à partir de 6,50 euros seulement.
https://fb-1.bandcamp.com/

----------

